# Meta SX 2015



## tschibi (2. Juni 2014)

Hallo

Hat jemand schon irgendwelche Infos was aus dem Meta SX wird?
27.5er
Carbon
etc.

Die Eurobike ist ja erst Ende August...

Gruss


----------

